# Bishop score status of cervix



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,


Just after a bit I'd advice, I have been having irregular contractions but quite a few within an hour. I'm 37weeks today and was sent to delivery to be checked.


My water haven't broke or are not leaking, she said I have a lot of watery discharge tho.


She checked my cervix's and said they were very soft and thinning. Once discharged I looked at my note and there was a bishop score, I was just wondering if u could explain in and if you think labour could be near, the midwife said its def the start of things,


Dilation 1cm
Lengh of cervix 3cm
Station -2
Consistency soft
Position anterior


She also wrote; difficult visualise OS and as contracting 12:10 for VE??
I'm just hoping I'm not like this for another 3 weeks as its really painful now.


Thanks for your help.


Jade xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like you may have a way to go I'm afraid. You aren't in labour, but these niggly pains have done some good, as they have brought your cervix forward to an anterior position from posterior, so thats a positive thing. At some stage, they will become more regular. You may find they stop for a while before then though. When you say she put contractions 12:10, I wonder if she's meant to put 1-2:10, meaning you are contracting 1-2 times in 10 minutes?

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi emilycaitlin,

Thanks for getting back to me, like u said the more least my cervix are going where they should be, just hoping it won't be weeks like it as I have been getting them for a few weeks now and they come everyday and feel very regular to me lol.

The midwife might of meant to put that, still getting a lot of period pains and having a bit of thick discharge, think I'm getting my hopes up lol.

I am booked in for a membrane sweep at 38+2 a week tomorrow so hopefully if things haven't happened by then the sweep will help. I know they don't always work but I'm praying it does as I don't want to be induced at 40 weeks as I was induced at 39 weeks with my daughter and wasn't the best.

Thanks again Hun,

You take care too.

Jade
Xx


----------

